# Spanish Wars



## bretwalda (Oct 3, 2008)

Currently researching my Family History and am presently tracking an ancester who fought in the Spanish Wars of 1898. He was a soldier attached to the 2nd Massachusetts Infantry and was fighting in Santiago, Cuba. Seems he was invalided out due to some disease or other and was sent back to a quarantine camp in New York State between 13th and 19th August,1898, onboard a transport called `Mobile`. Anyone out have any info on this ship - even a photo if that is not asking too much! Thanks.


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Bretwalda

There is a photo of her here> www.photoship.co.uk
She's on Page 7 in the Mc-Mz gallery.

Cheers,

Taff


----------



## bretwalda (Oct 3, 2008)

Taff,
Many thanks for info. I did look at this file but totally missed the picture!....now where are these specs?


----------

